
Shorty-rs: simple gRPC-based URL shortener in Rust - nevi-me
https://github.com/MovingGauteng/shorty-rs
======
nevi-me
Hi HN!

I'm submitting this in case it's of interest to anyone, and a comparison of
the JS and Rust repos might be of use to someone currently using NodeJS and
wishing to try Rust out.

